# poum...poum...poum... que faire?



## vnsullivan (5 Juin 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'envisage de prendre un lot clavier/souris wireless pour mon alubook 12", histoire d'avoir un bon confort de frappe (genre un clavier séparé en deux pour dactylo).
Bien sûr, ça m'oblige à acheter un clavier type windows, alors je vous demande conseil pour le problème suivant: est-ce que l'on est pas trop perdu lorsqu'on utilise un clavier windows sous mac os x?
Avec la disparition de la touche pomme, le déplacement du "@", du "-", du "_", que se passe-t-il? J'imagine que les touches du clavier ne correspondent pas nécessairement aux touches réels... S'il y a quelqu'un qui utilise déjà des claviers windows sous mac, peut-il me donner son avis?
Et puis, est-ce que vous pensez que ce n'est pas trop bête de prendre un clavier externe pour mon alubook? Dans le cas contraire, est-ce que le iCurve n'est pas trop mal?

Bon, j'arrête les question là. Merci.

vn


----------



## JCR (5 Juin 2003)

Vas à la Fnac, il y a des claviers Logitech (sans fil) par exemple sur lesquels les touches Mac sont représentées, et le dernier pilote téléchargeable sur le site du constructeur gère le mappage du clavier

Une amie a réalisé cet investissement récemment, et elle est enchanté (avec un iBook 14')


----------



## obi wan (6 Juin 2003)

nononononononononon    pas de logitech ss fil sur un mac (pour les claviers en tout cas)... le mapping du clavier est pourri les trois quarts des touches spéciales marchent pas et ya pas les boutons spécifiques apple... par contre les souris c tout bon.


----------



## ficelle (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde,
J'envisage de prendre un lot clavier/souris wireless pour mon alubook 12", histoire d'avoir un bon confort de frappe (genre un clavier séparé en deux pour dactylo).* 

[/QUOTE]

à ta place, vu que tu as comme moi un al12 avec BlueTooth intégré, j'attendrais qu'il y ai un peut plus de peripheriques à cette norme.
les claviers logitech sont sympa, mais il y a toujours ce boitier à raccorder à l'UC.
j'ai un modele qui a deux ans, et le boitier occupe deux prises usb.... ce qui t'oblige a ajouter un hub à ton al.


----------



## powerbook867 (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour tout le monde,

J'envisage de prendre un lot clavier/souris wireless pour mon alubook 12", histoire d'avoir un bon confort de frappe (genre un clavier séparé en deux pour dactylo).
Bien sûr, ça m'oblige à acheter un clavier type windows, alors je vous demande conseil pour le problème suivant: est-ce que l'on est pas trop perdu lorsqu'on utilise un clavier windows sous mac os x?
Avec la disparition de la touche pomme, le déplacement du "@", du "-", du "_", que se passe-t-il? J'imagine que les touches du clavier ne correspondent pas nécessairement aux touches réels... S'il y a quelqu'un qui utilise déjà des claviers windows sous mac, peut-il me donner son avis?
Et puis, est-ce que vous pensez que ce n'est pas trop bête de prendre un clavier externe pour mon alubook? Dans le cas contraire, est-ce que le iCurve n'est pas trop mal?

Bon, j'arrête les question là. Merci.

vn   * 

[/QUOTE]

Salut,

j'étais un peu comme toi, sauf que j'ai un powerbook Titanium 867.
un jour je suis allé à la fnac acheter un clavier logitech, super beau d'apparence, et quand j'ai vu à l'usage ( moins de 10mn ) je suis aussitot retourné  à la fnac acheter un clavier apple. Et vraiment j'ai bien fait. Bien sur je l'ai eu au bout de 72heures et il est un peu plus cher, mais crois moi tu y gagneras par la suite....

Un conseil d'ami !


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
à ta place, vu que tu as comme moi un al12 avec BlueTooth intégré, j'attendrais qu'il y ai un peut plus de peripheriques à cette norme.* 

[/QUOTE]

Clair... j'ai vu le dernier logitech en bluetooth, et c'est vrai qu'avec le bluetooth intégré de mon alubook, ce serait nettement plus pratique que l'antique boîtier USB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> *un jour je suis allé à la fnac acheter un clavier logitech, super beau d'apparence, et quand j'ai vu à l'usage ( moins de 10mn ) je suis aussitot retourné  à la fnac acheter un clavier apple. Et vraiment j'ai bien fait.* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut!
Tu peux développer un peu? Pourquoi l'apple est-il tellement bien? Si c'est si bien que ça, je suis naturellement preneur... parce que bon, c'est apple et je suis fidèle.
Mais je suis surtout intéressé par un énorme confort de clavier, parce qu'à force de taper plusieurs heures par jour, j'en ai des sacrés tendinites aux poignets, à un tel point que je suis obligé de faire attention et m'arrêter pendant une certaine période. Et tout ça à cause du clavier portable... on ne peut pas lui demander de satisfaire le rôle d'un clavier fixe.
Alors je sais que les claviers "coupés" en deux sont terribles de confort, ils évitent d'avoir tout le temps les bras parallèles, on peut taper un peu plus décontracté...
Alors l'apple est-il très confortable à l'usage? Auquel cas je suis preneur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## obi wan (6 Juin 2003)

franchement (mais c'est quand même vachement subjectif), je trouve que les claviers apple sont très agréables au niveau de la façon dont s'enfoncent les touches et de leur course. Leur bruit est parfait aussi, ni trop fort ni trop silencieux (moi j'aime pas les claviers où on entend rien).

et puis un clavier apple ya les touches apple et, je me répète je sais, mais le mapping des claviers logitech est nickel avec un PC, avec un mac c different


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 
Alors l'apple est-il très confortable à l'usage? Auquel cas je suis preneur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn    * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah là ça fait 3 heures que je mouline avec mes petits doigts sur le clavier du Ti devant la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai des crampes dans les doigts !
Et je vais vite aller me rebrancher à mon poste ,et, accessoirement à mon clavier (Apple) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le confort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis je regarde pas la télé de toute façon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_j'ai les deux blanc/noir,et, une très légère préfèrence pour le blanc,moins bruyant mais souple quand même ,
mais j'aime bien le cliqueti du noir le soir au clair de lune._


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

Bon, ben là j'ai vraiment trop mal aux poignets. Je crois bien que vous m'avez convaincu pour prendre le clavier apple. M'a l'air terrible, encore, celui-là. Décidément, apple, il ne s'arrête pas. Par contre, j'ai pu voir que le clavier apple est encore très différent de celui de mon alu 12"... je vais encore passer une semaine à me faire à la nouvelle carte des touches... tant pis, je crois que ça vaut bien le coup, en tout cas mes poignets me le demandent.
Et la souris? Qu'en pensez-vous? Même si elle n'a qu'un bouton (finalement, c'est pas grave vu qu'avec la touche pomme on a accés au double clic... ça ne me gêne pas), elle a l'air bien agréable à utiliser, d'après certains témoignage. Et vous? Elle vous plaît? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la couleur, pour aller avec l'alubook 12" (là on vire vers la discussion artificielle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?

Et puis le support iCurve, certains d'entre-vous l'ont-il déjà essayé? Ça a l'air sympa, et en plus ça permet de refroidir mon alu un peu mieux... dans le même genre j'hésite avec le Roadtools podiumpad, mais l'avantage de l'iCurve est qu'il libère un peu d'espace (confort somme toute psychologique) sous l'alu.

Et bon, même si l'apple me tente, je trouve ça un peu abusé de vendre un ensemble clavier-souris pour 157,88 euros (cf applestore), quand bien même le matériel est de qualité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 
Et la souris? Qu'en pensez-vous? Même si elle n'a qu'un bouton (finalement, c'est pas grave vu qu'avec la touche pomme on a accés au double clic... ça ne me gêne pas), elle a l'air bien agréable à utiliser, d'après certains témoignage. Et vous? Elle vous plaît? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la couleur, pour aller avec l'alubook 12" (là on vire vers la discussion artificielle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?
vn    * 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil j'en ai une noire et une blanche : les deux très bien.

Mais quand tu as essayé la souris 3 boutons difficile de changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'ai une Logitech 





Et Mame carab une Kensington






Ces deux là vont trés bien avec les PowerBook,et, très facile à emporter, la Logitech est livrée avec une house de transport toute petite ( en cuir),
le câble de la Logitech et rétractable.  

Mais comme dit Ficelle, il y a des chances qu'une solution BlueTooth ne tarde pas


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Moi j'ai une Logitech 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hu! hu! hu!
Ben moi j'ai la même mouseman traveller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais elle me soaûle, parce que mes poignets (encore eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ne la supporte plus... trop petite, elle me tue mes tendons. Non, il me faut un souris de taille "normale" (à lire avec précaution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

vn


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 
 mes poignets (encore eux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )vn   * 

[/QUOTE]


Va au Gymnase Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais je comprend, pas facile de trouver celle qui convient à chacun, moi c'est l'inverse impossible de repasser à plus gros, sauf l'Apple !! Qu'on a vraiment bien en main.


----------



## obi wan (6 Juin 2003)

t'as l'air sensible des tendons qd même non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je bosse tte la journée avec ce clavier :






et cette souris :






et j'ai jamais eu mal aux tendons...


mention spéciale pour la souris, bien lourde, moi j'adore ça... après c'est une question de goût, faut aimer, c'est comme les 8 boutons... yen a qui préfère un seul, ça se défend aussi. mais si tu n'es pas géné par ça et que tu ne t'embrouilles pas ds les boutons, prends une souris qui en a pleins, si leurs actions sont bien étudiées ça peut devenir vachement ergonomique. sur la mienne j'ai :

- clic standard
- clic droit
- roulette
- le bouton de la roulette fait un pomme-clic
- un bouton fait un pomme-w
- un bouton fait un pomme-q
- un bouton fait apparaitre Dragthing
- un bouton démarre iTunes
- un bouton démarre Safari

moi je m'embrouille pas dedans, à force on s'habitue et puis ils sont bien placés. les fonctions que j'ai attribuées me servent surtout à économiser du déplacement de souris...

enfin, combiner dragthing et un bouton de souris, c'est le bonheur ergonomique


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Va au Gymnase Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Hu! hu!
J'ai un Club Med Gym pas très loin de chez moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mais bon... c'est pas terrible pour les poignets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * t'as l'air sensible des tendons qd même non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

[/QUOTE]

Non! non! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tout de même, passer des journées entières à taper sur un clavier d'alubook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*
et j'ai jamais eu mal aux tendons...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé! hé! Petit veinard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## obi wan (6 Juin 2003)

si tu dois passer des journées entières à taper dessus (comme moi), t'as plus que raison d'acheter un clavier...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je me disais aussi (j'ai pas de ptble alors j'y connais pas gd chose) qu'il doit bien y avoir des support pour incliner ton portable et taper plus confortablement.


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> *je me disais aussi (j'ai pas de ptble alors j'y connais pas gd chose) qu'il doit bien y avoir des support pour incliner ton portable et taper plus confortablement.  * 

[/QUOTE]

wep, y'a le Roadtools Podiumpad:




mais le clavier reste très petit, et on reste toujours très près de l'écran...
Donc moi j'opte pour un clavier externe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors du coup j'hésite pour le iCurve:





Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------



## obi wan (6 Juin 2003)

bah celui là il déchire je trouve :






c'est beau et sobre, ça fait une belle station d'accueil pour portable...


----------



## vnsullivan (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * bah celui là il déchire je trouve :






c'est beau et sobre, ça fait une belle station d'accueil pour portable...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hu! hu!
Je suis en train de me dire la même chose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attends juste que mon compte bancaire me le dise également (200 et quelques euros pour ça, c'est tout de même un peu cher, malheureusement). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vn


----------



## obi wan (7 Juin 2003)

effectivement ça fait mal....  ya le clavier et la souris avec qd même pour ce prix là j'espère parce que 200 euros le bout de plastique (joli, il est vrai) ce serait abuser...


----------



## vnsullivan (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * effectivement ça fait mal....  ya le clavier et la souris avec qd même pour ce prix là j'espère parce que 200 euros le bout de plastique (joli, il est vrai) ce serait abuser...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Heuuuu... 200 euros c'est pour tout ce qu'il y a sur la photo... excepté l'alubook bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Donc très précisément (applestore) 234,04 euros pour le iCurve+souris+clavier.

vn


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * Bon, ben là j'ai vraiment trop mal aux poignets. Je crois bien que vous m'avez convaincu pour prendre le clavier apple. M'a l'air terrible, encore, celui-là. Décidément, apple, il ne s'arrête pas. Par contre, j'ai pu voir que le clavier apple est encore très différent de celui de mon alu 12"... je vais encore passer une semaine à me faire à la nouvelle carte des touches... tant pis, je crois que ça vaut bien le coup, en tout cas mes poignets me le demandent.
Et la souris? Qu'en pensez-vous? Même si elle n'a qu'un bouton (finalement, c'est pas grave vu qu'avec la touche pomme on a accés au double clic... ça ne me gêne pas), elle a l'air bien agréable à utiliser, d'après certains témoignage. Et vous? Elle vous plaît? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la couleur, pour aller avec l'alubook 12" (là on vire vers la discussion artificielle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )?

Et puis le support iCurve, certains d'entre-vous l'ont-il déjà essayé? Ça a l'air sympa, et en plus ça permet de refroidir mon alu un peu mieux... dans le même genre j'hésite avec le Roadtools podiumpad, mais l'avantage de l'iCurve est qu'il libère un peu d'espace (confort somme toute psychologique) sous l'alu.

Et bon, même si l'apple me tente, je trouve ça un peu abusé de vendre un ensemble clavier-souris pour 157,88 euros (cf applestore), quand bien même le matériel est de qualité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn    * 

[/QUOTE]


Prends donc une secretaire et joins l'utile à l'agréable ...





Et pour le massage du poignet, tu vois à qui je pense ?


----------



## @ybee (7 Juin 2003)

Massage du POIGNET on avait dit madame la secretaire ;-)


----------



## vnsullivan (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * Massage du POIGNET on avait dit madame la secretaire ;-)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hu! hu!
On me masse les poignets pendant que je tape... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut trouver quelqu'un de très spécialisé, alors


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vnsullivan:</font><hr /> * 

Hu! hu!
On me masse les poignets pendant que je tape... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Faut trouver quelqu'un de très spécialisé, alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'est pas très loin des Halles de Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vas voir Gerard de ma part à la poissonerie Durand,et, demandes 2 poulpes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Si tu est plus branché homéopathie, vois avec Foguenne,et, ses sangsues de compet'


----------

